# Looking for a "complete" vivaldi set



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Just recently KenOC recommended Jeno Jando's Beethoven Piano Sonatas for an amazing price of just $8

Check the thread

Link to Box set

Right now I'm looking for another such deal on a good set of work on Vivaldi.

I have the 4 seasons in 2 different interpretations but want more of Vivaldi.

Can anyone recommend me a good set of his best "other" work?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This should keep you busy for a while.

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Vivaldi-B..._shvl_album_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1372665241&sr=301-4


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice to see the whole of the quintessential "L´Estro Armonico" in that set, seems to be good performances too.

As regards the big Brilliant Label 40 CD set, the interpretations vary a lot in quality.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

@ KenOC - I saw that one before, together with a few others. You reckon that's the best one out there? For a price like that..


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Cues in someone that mentions all his Concertos sound the same.


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

When you're ready to move on to more expensive material--and vocal music--this set of his sacred music is unbeatable. His operatic work is probably best digested in the form of aria discs, but there's no big box of those floating around.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

I understand your new-found appreciation and all, but I wouldn't overdo it. When experiencing new things, take them in stride. I don't know what the field is like out there, but some "comprehensive" collection of Vivaldi's "other works" is going to be ridiculously large. Your doing the equivalent of just learning to swim, and immediately setting off to swim the English Channel.

You can get a good feel for Vivaldi's works with a smaller selection of exemplary recordings. For example, I would recommend the various recordings of violin concertos of Vivaldi recorded by Giuliano Carmignola, Andrea Marcon, and the Venice Baroque Orchestra. Either that, or look into Fabio Biondi's recordings, or Trevor Pinnock with the English Concert. There is a broad selection there of violin concertos, as well as concertos featuring other instruments. 

Crawl before you walk. Walk before you run. How do you go about drinking a swimming pool's worth of water? One glass at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

I am always leery of big boxes. I am more interested in quality. I don't care how cheap it may be - I don't like spending my money on inferior quality. If you like it, you will want a good recording anyway. So start with a few excellent recordings, and go from there.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

I second the Big Vivaldi Box. It is awesome. I am listening to it right now, in fact.

This set is also a great deal: http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Supre...0&sr=8-1&keywords=vivaldi+rise+of+the+masters


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Just bought the big box set for $3!

Now I can listen to a great variety and then see to get more and "better" work of what I really like from him.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Enjoy yourself and make sure to get back to us on what you liked.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes Geo Dude, it will happen.

With no effort, but pure observance I shall witness the moments of time that were laid out by Vivaldi for our effortless amusement.

Keep Smiling,
Ben


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Check out his guitar concertos btw.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

Vivaldi seems to have an endless amount of work. There is so much to enjoy! I have had him playing all day! My personal favourites from the Big Box are the Bassoon Concerto, the Double Orchestra Concerto, the Concerto for Two Mandolins, Strings & Organ, and of course, The Four Seasons. I had to cut the list short, or I would have probably listed everything on the album. :lol:

I also really like the RV435 Mandolin Concerto. There is a version on the Big Box that features guitar instead of mandolin, but either way, it is one of my favourite Vivaldi works. Have fun listening to the album! I hope you enjoy it as much as I do! I would love to hear what you liked off of the album once you give it a listen.


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

That Big Box doesn't have any vocal works, does it? His operas may be a bit of a steep effort for the average listener, but I'm pretty sure that many here would enjoy aria discs/MP3s if any are in the set.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

No, it does not. The Rise of the Masters collection does have vocal works on it though.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I listened to This Vivaldi set and honestly think it's "Crap"

Quality is not great and I personally don't like any of his work except the 4 seasons... So far I have loved every interpretation I have of the 4 seasons.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

benclassic said:


> I listened to This Vivaldi set and honestly think it's "Crap"
> 
> Quality is not great and I personally don't like any of his work except the 4 seasons... So far I have loved every interpretation I have of the 4 seasons.
> 
> Just my 2 cents..


I suggest you try some excellent Vivaldi recordings, then, so you can see how great his other works are. Here are some I recommend:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

And this. Love this album by Pinnock.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

benclassic said:


> I listened to This Vivaldi set and honestly think it's "Crap"
> 
> Quality is not great and I personally don't like any of his work except the 4 seasons... So far I have loved every interpretation I have of the 4 seasons.
> 
> Just my 2 cents..


Wow, really? I thought the quality was great and I love most all of his work. Goes to show you how people can have such different opinions. 

I even prefer some of his other concertos over that of The Four Seasons. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As a kid I sent away for the complete Max Goberman set on MHS. Huge! 

Tastes change. Now he's one of my least favorite composers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For the sacred works Vittori Negri, without one second of hesitation.


----------

